# IRON GIANT-MICHAEL KAMEN: Full Score available for pre order soon



## ed buller (Jul 2, 2021)

Top work !

best

ed


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks Ed! I'll be making it available for pre-order next week, by which time the printer will have given me a firm delivery date. You can keep up to date here: https://www.facebook.com/chrissiddallmusic or here: https://twitter.com/csmusicservices


----------



## tmhuud (Jul 2, 2021)

Good on you for keeping Michael ‘s music thriving!


----------



## Fry777 (Jul 3, 2021)

Looking forward to this


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 5, 2021)

"THE IRON GIANT" in Full Score is now available to pre-order. Expected to ship week commencing 19th July 2021. https://www.chrissiddallmusic.com/store/p58/Iron_Giant_In_Full_Score.html


----------



## JohnBMears (Jul 5, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> "THE IRON GIANT" in Full Score is now available to pre-order. Expected to ship week commencing 19th July 2021. https://www.chrissiddallmusic.com/store/p58/Iron_Giant_In_Full_Score.html


Where does it ship from? Is there more than one shipping option?


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 5, 2021)

JohnBMears said:


> Where does it ship from? Is there more than one shipping option?


UK. Not really. There's "get it there undamaged on first attempt" or "come and get it".
I learned from the first run of Aliens that you get what you pay for. I've managed to negotiate better rates so I can offer good tracked services within the same price I was originally being charged, but I can't bring it down any more than that without offering the "6 weeks on a boat, not tracked, not signed for" option which to be frank, I'm not prepared to do.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 5, 2021)

Loved the film but can't remember the soundtrack, so now having a listen to it.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 5, 2021)

For those that have never seen it, you can watch it at the link below. A masterclass in efficient story telling and I challenge you not to love it! With so many mediocre or worse movies out there, you won't regret investing 85 mins in this!

[MOD EDIT: Link removed. Watch the film _legally_ on amazon/netflix instead]


----------



## Gil (Jul 5, 2021)

Hello @chrissiddall,
Great news! Would you mind sharing the track list please?
Thanks!
Gil.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 5, 2021)

Can't wait!


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 5, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello @chrissiddall,
> Great news! Would you mind sharing the track list please?
> Thanks!
> Gil.


OK. Please see below.


Cue#TitleOST Track1M0RINTRO11M1THE ARRIVAL11M2HOGARTH ON BIKE21M5/6MONSTER BRAIN--1M7/8IN THE FOREST31M9THE GIANT WAKES41M10HOGARTH IN THE CAR--1MXDUCK & COVER23 (Bonus)2M1STING FOR FBI MAN--2M2BACK IN THE WOODS52M3SHUT OFF SWITCH--2M4“ROCK...TREE”--2M4ACAT AND MOUSE62M5TRAIN WRECK72M6/7MAGIC REBUILD82M8HAND UNDER FOOT--2M9“CHEW YOUR FOOD”92M9AAMERIKA102M10GREAT RIDE103M1“OH NO, HIDE!”113M3R“DID YOU HEAR THAT?”123M4R“HE CAN STAY”--3M6EATING ART133M8SPACE CAR144M1R“SOULS DON’T DIE”154M2/3IN THE BARN/CONTEST OF WILLS164M4ARMY ARRIVES174M4AANNIE & DEAN184M5“I’M SUPERMAN”--4M6BIG GUY EYES195M1RGIANT IS DISCOVERED205M2RTRANSFORMER215M2AKENT STOPPED215M3RGOODBYE225M6RMAGIC END231M0INTRO (EARLY VERSION)--1MXDUCK & COVER (EARLY VERSION)--3M3DEAN & BONGO (UNUSED)--3M4“HE CAN STAY” (EARLY VERSION)--4M1“SOULS DON’T DIE” (EARLY VERSION)--4M4AANNIE & DEAN (EARLY VERSION)--4M5“I’M SUPERMAN” (EARLY VERSION)--5M1GIANT IS DISCOVERED (EARLY VERSION)--5M2TRANSFORMER (EARLY VERSION)--5M3GOODBYE (EARLY VERSION)--5M4BUY THE FARM (UNUSED)--5M5HOGARTH LEAVES (UNUSED)--5M6PUTTIN’ MYSELF TOGETHER (UNUSED)--

"--" means not on the OST
You will notice some cues are named differently from the OST (and even from each other in new/old versions). These are taken directly from the cue sheet/manuscript. Also of note is that the OST track named "Hand Under Foot" is called "Chew Your Food" in the manuscript, whilst the manuscript cue with that title is not on the OST (this is the scene where Hogarth is saying Grace at the dinner table).

I will be sharing a playlist on my YouTube channel which contains playback of the cues not present on the OST, which will remain active until an expanded OST is released.


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 5, 2021)

Incredible score for an incredible animated story... Kaman's efforts help flesh out the characters like no other movie I can recall.


----------



## GNP (Jul 6, 2021)

Michael Kamen's not only incredibly talented, but he's a real funny guy. He gave a few talks at Berklee and everyone was laughing their asses off with the anecdotes he told about working with directors.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 6, 2021)

GNP said:


> Michael Kamen's not only incredibly talented, but he's a real funny guy. He gave a few talks at Berklee and everyone was laughing their asses off with the anecdotes he told about working with directors.


Indeed. Everyone I've spoken to (including Brad Bird), who had the pleasure of knowing or working with him said he was an awesome human being.


----------



## Gil (Jul 6, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> OK. Please see below.
> 
> 
> Cue#TitleOST Track1M0RINTRO11M1THE ARRIVAL11M2HOGARTH ON BIKE21M5/6MONSTER BRAIN--1M7/8IN THE FOREST31M9THE GIANT WAKES41M10HOGARTH IN THE CAR--1MXDUCK & COVER23 (Bonus)2M1STING FOR FBI MAN--2M2BACK IN THE WOODS52M3SHUT OFF SWITCH--2M4“ROCK...TREE”--2M4ACAT AND MOUSE62M5TRAIN WRECK72M6/7MAGIC REBUILD82M8HAND UNDER FOOT--2M9“CHEW YOUR FOOD”92M9AAMERIKA102M10GREAT RIDE103M1“OH NO, HIDE!”113M3R“DID YOU HEAR THAT?”123M4R“HE CAN STAY”--3M6EATING ART133M8SPACE CAR144M1R“SOULS DON’T DIE”154M2/3IN THE BARN/CONTEST OF WILLS164M4ARMY ARRIVES174M4AANNIE & DEAN184M5“I’M SUPERMAN”--4M6BIG GUY EYES195M1RGIANT IS DISCOVERED205M2RTRANSFORMER215M2AKENT STOPPED215M3RGOODBYE225M6RMAGIC END231M0INTRO (EARLY VERSION)--1MXDUCK & COVER (EARLY VERSION)--3M3DEAN & BONGO (UNUSED)--3M4“HE CAN STAY” (EARLY VERSION)--4M1“SOULS DON’T DIE” (EARLY VERSION)--4M4AANNIE & DEAN (EARLY VERSION)--4M5“I’M SUPERMAN” (EARLY VERSION)--5M1GIANT IS DISCOVERED (EARLY VERSION)--5M2TRANSFORMER (EARLY VERSION)--5M3GOODBYE (EARLY VERSION)--5M4BUY THE FARM (UNUSED)--5M5HOGARTH LEAVES (UNUSED)--5M6PUTTIN’ MYSELF TOGETHER (UNUSED)--
> ...


Hello,
Thanks for the track list!
Does the original soundtrack your list is based on is this one?
https://irongiant.fandom.com/wiki/The_Iron_Giant_(Original_Score)
Thanks!
Gil.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 6, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for the track list!
> Does the original soundtrack your list is based on is this one?
> https://irongiant.fandom.com/wiki/The_Iron_Giant_(Original_Score)
> ...


Yes. There's only been that VS release of the score (also released on vinyl by Mondo). Most of the source songs are on an album by Rhino.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 20, 2021)

We're now in stock and the first batch of pre-orders have just gone out. Don't miss your chance to own and study this fabulous score!









THE IRON GIANT in Full Score


The Iron Giant would be Michael Kamen’s first score for an animated movie. Director Brad Bird was aware of his previous work on scores such as Brazil and Die Hard, and was excited by the vision which Michael had for this project. Michael hired the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra to record the...



www.chrissiddallmusic.com


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Jul 20, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> I will be sharing a playlist on my YouTube channel which contains playback of the cues not present on the OST, which will remain active until an expanded OST is released.


Is the above mentioned playlist available? Couldn't find it.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 20, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Is the above mentioned playlist available? Couldn't find it.


I haven't put it live yet (nobody has the book yet so I wasn't rushing). I have a couple more cues to add then I'll post a link.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 20, 2021)

Just got a shipping notice -- score is on the way!

I'm a huge fan of this particular score of Michael Kamen's -- dazzling orchestration, imaginative writing throughout, and a huge range. I know his scores for Robin Hood and Die Hard probably are more famous because the films were such big hits, but this score -- The Iron Giant -- is 10x more interesting musically, in my view.


----------



## Gil (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello,
I'm waiting for a shipping notice now that I know it's shipping 

Speaking of Robin Hood, that could be a wonderful book to study 

There's a score that I would like to put my eyes on, it's his work for Metallica in S&M: a few sheets (Sibelius and PDFs) are available on his website, but the songs are not complete unfortunately. I tried to contact a few people but had no answers... Someone from his site forum said he'll try to make the scores public but no news since years.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 20, 2021)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> I'm waiting for a shipping notice now that I know it's shipping
> 
> Speaking of Robin Hood, that could be a wonderful book to study
> ...


I'm 3 away from processing yours...will dispatch in the morning. Re: Robin Hood, I can't do that unfortunately as the license isn't available at the moment.
S&M is great, but I don't think there's be enough commercial interest to make it viable for me to publish. Prove otherwise though, and I am certainly open to it. The MK site link you posted doesn't work for me, so I'd be interested to know what files you found there.


----------



## Gil (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for the info about my order, @chrissiddall 

Too bad for Robin Hood, but cool for your "at the moment"!

Michael Kamen web site needs Flash (sorry, I should have mentioned it): I used to load the website in Chrome: tell me if you can't get them.

And you tease me A LOT with your picture! :O


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 20, 2021)

Gil said:


> Thanks for the info about my order, @chrissiddall
> 
> Too bad for Robin Hood, but cool for your "at the moment"!
> 
> ...


Yeh seems you can't force it to use Flash anymore in Chrome or Edge.


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 20, 2021)

Gil said:


> Thanks for the info about my order, @chrissiddall
> 
> Too bad for Robin Hood, but cool for your "at the moment"!
> 
> ...


Tease? Me? Never!


----------



## Gil (Jul 20, 2021)

chrissiddall said:


> Tease? Me? Never!


I think you forgot to publish the bottom of the image and the other pages :D

I thought Michael Kamen orchestrated everything, but after looking at the top right of your image, I looked at the wikipedia page of the album, and I just discovered how many orchestrators (9!) have worked on the show!


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 22, 2021)

As I mentioned on various posts around the web and on "The Chain", I've put together a complete playlist for The Iron Giant which uses the OST and playback audio from my notation software for all the cues which are in the book but otherwise not available to listen to. Now you can read the score along with the music without having to contend with the dialogue and FX. Enjoy!

 (with songs)

 (score only)


----------



## bryla (Jul 22, 2021)

Gil said:


> I think you forgot to publish the bottom of the image and the other pages :D
> 
> I thought Michael Kamen orchestrated everything, but after looking at the top right of your image, I looked at the wikipedia page of the album, and I just discovered how many orchestrators (9!) have worked on the show!


He always had MANY orchestrators.


----------



## ed buller (Jul 23, 2021)

Just arrived. Fantastic score, book is beautifully made with great drawings and a lovely letter from Michael's daughter .

what a treasure 

e


----------



## chrissiddall (Jul 23, 2021)

ed buller said:


> Just arrived. Fantastic score, book is beautifully made with great drawings and a lovely letter from Michael's daughter .
> 
> what a treasure
> 
> e


Glad to hear it arrived safe and well Ed. Enjoy!


----------

